# 1/18 decals ...........



## TBRC1 (Jul 28, 2006)

Where can these be found. I'm looking for numbers and such to do a losi late model body. 

Thanks in advance for any info


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

TBRC1 said:


> Where can these be found. I'm looking for numbers and such to do a losi late model body.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any info


THE LOSI LATE MODEL IS MORE LIKE 1/12TH SCALE....1/18TH SCALE DECALS WILL LOOK SMALL ON IT.
I'VE USED 1/10TH DECALS ON MINE LOOK AT MY PHOTOS AND SEE SOME OF MINE.


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

TBRC1 said:


> Where can these be found. I'm looking for numbers and such to do a losi late model body.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any info




If that's all you're looking for Losi sells a number sheet specifically for the M-LM.
Otherwise if you're looking for fender decals, McAllister makes a nice sheet.


----------



## TBRC1 (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks folks and Davon the 99 looks great. I'll have to see what I have around here to work with.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

TBRC1 said:


> Thanks folks and Davon the 99 looks great. I'll have to see what I have around here to work with.


THANKS I FOUND THE DECALS ON EBAY...1/10TH SLIXX DECALS.
YOU CAN FIND THEM PRETTY CHEAP ON THERE.:thumbsup:
ALSO LOOK HERE TOO...
http://stores.ebay.com/AutoGraphics-of-California


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

DAVON said:


> THANKS I FOUND THE DECALS ON EBAY...1/10TH SLIXX DECALS.
> YOU CAN FIND THEM PRETTY CHEAP ON THERE.:thumbsup:
> ALSO LOOK HERE TOO...
> http://stores.ebay.com/AutoGraphics-of-California



*NICE FIND!!!!!!!!*

I didn't even know they were in business any longer.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Just An Ebay Store...WHEN THEIR GONE THEIR GONE.


----------

